# Does anyone live South of Wolverhampton? :S



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Ugh. I hate posting things like this. :S

There's a small animal in the Wolverhampton area which I'm not sure is in the best condition right now. (judging from the picture he has at least one basic need not being met, but I can't easily say) I'd rather not give too much detail as it's the only animal of it's kind for sale in that area right now and I'm the only person who's shown interest (so it would be a bit embarassing if they happened to have an account here...) but if you want details feel free to send me a PM.

As I live right down in Southampton I'm not sure how easy it will be to transport the little dude. I'd really appreciate at least some time off the journey, no matter how small. (without any help it'll take about 6 hours to get there and back) He comes with a cage and food so aside from the time taken to get there, it shouldn't be too difficult to arrange his care.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I've just come down through Wolverhampton on Sunday transporting some of my rescue rats 

Its a difficult area to get in and out of without help I can tell you. I didn't see on here before I left otherwise I would have happily brought him back all the way to Southampton 

Can anyone else help? At all, even to just get him to a safer place?


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the reply! I have recieved some messages from people willing to help via pm, although thankfully the litter critter is getting better care than first thought. (what the owner says does contradict the picture given, but I trust the owner is telling the truth anyway) I'm thinking of just trying to find people who may want to adopt him instead in case the journey isn't possible to make. Even if he is getting ideal care, the owner's circumstances means there is a time limit.

I hope the rescue ratties are OK, though!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup, they were dropped at their new home in Birmingham. I'm just gutted I couldn't help.

Good to hear that hammie is getting better care then first thought x


----------

